# Mail: Y a t'il une solution pour afficher les derniers mails



## tophe631 (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Connaissez-vous une solution pour afficher les derniers mails reçu dans l'ordre, en utilisant des règles ou bien des dossiers intelligents ?
J'essaye depuis 6 mois de trouver une solution mais impossible.

J'aimerais créer un dossier intelligent par exemple qui m'affiche uniquement les mails reçu dans les 7 derniers jours, quelque soit la boite aux lettre. J'ai déja trouver une piste en metant comme condition "tous les messages inferieur à 7 jours", mais ça me sort les messages en double ou triple, et voir même en 30 exemplaires pour les messages envoyés, donc le but rechercher qui est de simplifier la lecture des mails récent n'est pas au rendez-vous.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

Ce qui tu demandes implique que les messages reçus 168 heures (7 jours) auparavant soient déplacés, sans qu'aucun événement particulier qui leur soit lié ne survienne.

Il faudrait donc réaliser cette opération à l'aide d'un script extérieur tournant en permanence, afin qu'il scrute les messages et agisse sur chacun à l'heure nécessaire.

Toutefois, l'opération doit pouvoir rester compatible avec ta situation et ta propre logique de classement et de gestion de ta messagerie (tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes).


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

un point m'intrigue
ca


> mais ça me sort les messages en double ou triple, et voir même en 30  exemplaires pour les messages envoyé


t'as des comptes en IMAP?
( en ce cas chaque tag- label - dossier imap est scruté et un même message est vu plusieurs fois, il n'y en a qu'un mais vu sous divers angles, et en particulier concernant le multilabel croisé à la gmail ca peut monter vite)


----------



## tophe631 (15 Mai 2010)

Oui, j'ai plusieurs comptes Gmail en IMAP.
Ceci explique donc cela.

Mes messages ner sont présents que dans une seule boite aux lettre, mais Mail me le trouve dans "boite de réception" et également dans "tous les messages"
Et parfois dans corbeille !!

J'ai finalement trouver une solution en restant dans la simplicité. 
J'ai toujours ma boite aux lettre intelligente, mais elle ne m'affiche uniquement les messages situés dans boite de réception datant de moins e 7 jours. 

Pour mes e-mails qui sont triés automatiquement dans des BAL à partir de règles, j'ai créé une règle en tête de liste de mes règles dont le fonctionnement est le suivant:

SI : date de réception inférieur à 6 jours
ALORS : Arrêter l'évaluation des règles.

Ce qui a pour effet de ne pas ranger tout de suite mes messages dans les BAL qui leurs sont destinées. Mais je ne sais pas si cela va bien fonctionner, je doute que les règles se stoppent toutes et que même après les 6 jours mes messages restent dans ma BAL "boite de réception".


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2010)

Attention à la subtile difference entre règles ( qui sont des actions)

et  BAL intelilgente qui n'est qu'un résultat de recherche
(basée sur des critères)
-
comme tu connais gmail c'est un peu la difference entre filtres et label

-
maintenant globalement tu as des tonnes d'options gmalio- Mailiennes pour alleger tes synchros
exclure des labels entiers etc

voir le fil central gmail imap Mail
(commencer par la fin car il a commencé avant les évolutions gmailio-imapiennes)


----------



## tophe631 (26 Mai 2010)

J'ai bien saisie la différence entre les règles et les dossiers intelligents.

Ma solution ne fonctionne pas en fait. La règle que j'ai ajouté qui arrête l'évaluation des règles le fait pour tous les messages. Même ceux datant de plus de 6 jours.

Je n'ai donc toujours pas trouvé de solution pour n'afficher uniquement les mails "RECUS" dans les 7 derniers jours.

Je dois choisir entre tout afficher, donc des messages identiques en double, triples, Voir par trentaines pour les messages rédigés !!!"
Ou bien n'afficher que ceux qui sont dans la boite de réception pas triés.



Ma recherche est pourtant très simple, il n'y a pas plus simple. Et visiblement ça n'a pas été pensé.

Il me reste encore une solution. Au lieu de déplacer les messages avec mes règles, je fait juste des copies, comme ça il restera toujours un exemplaire dans la boite de réception qui s'affichera dans mon dossier intelligent des 7 derniers jours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Je viens de me rendre compte que ça ne correspond toujours pas à ce que je recherche.
Car vu que ça me fait une copie, je vais lire mes messages de ma boite de réception, et pas ceux des BAL.
Mes messages de BAL affichent toujours non lus, alors qu'ils on été lus.

C'est d'un compliqué ce logiciel !!
Je ne m'en sors pas, pourtant ça me parais simple ce que je cherche à faire, j'étais loin d'imaginer que ça allait devenir galère comme ça.

Elles sont quand mêmes douées les BAL intelligentes ! Je l'ai paramétrée pour qu'elle m'affiche tous les messages sauf ceux qui se trouve dans n'importe laquelle des BAL. Donc logiquement aucun. C'est une BAL intelligente qui sert à rien, mais c'est juste un test.
Et bien elle arrive à m'afficher toujours des messages, ceux-si sont contenus dans "tous les messages" ou bien la corbeille.

Il y a quelque chose que je ne saisie pas avec les BAL intelligentes. Les règles j'ai compris, mais les BAL j'en suis encore très loin. Je pense avoir pourtant faire le tour des possibilités.

Et ma conclusion est qu'il est impossible d'afficher uniquement ceci: *"Les derniers messages reçus dans les 7 derniers jours"*


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2010)

tophe631 a dit:


> Et ma conclusion est qu'il est impossible d'afficher uniquement ceci: *"Les derniers messages reçus dans les 7 derniers jours"*


faux

déjà le critère  ( un seul !) de BAL intelligente
_date de reception  -une semaine_  te les montre
donc ca c'est emballé -réglé


ensuite ton problème ( qui n'en est pas )
c'est que tu oublies le detail IMAP
je m'auto cite


> ( en ce cas chaque tag- label - dossier imap est scruté et un même  message est vu plusieurs fois, il n'y en a qu'un mais vu sous divers  angles, et en particulier concernant le multilabel croisé à la gmail ca  peut monter vite)


donc si tu vois 3 fois un message de ta moman  _diner dimanche_ recu  samedi  14h32
c'est le même

A partir de là

Le plus simple:tu t'en fous
 ( puisque tu sais que c'est le même)

soit tu affines 
les critères de BAL intelligentes
(incluant excluant des bal ou labels)
ou 
la gestion des synchros gmail ( inclusion -exclusion de labels à montrer -synchroniser)


----------



## tophe631 (30 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc si tu vois 3 fois un message de ta moman  _diner dimanche_ recu  samedi  14h32
> c'est le même



Est-tu vraiment sûr de ça ? Moi j'en doute, car lorsque je supprime l'un des message, et que je vide la corbeille ensuite, l'autre exemplaire est toujours présent et je peux toujours l'ouvrir. Si ce n'était qu'une sorte de raccourcis, le second ne serait plus lisible.
On dirait bien que les messages sont dupliqués.





pascalformac a dit:


> Le plus simple:tu t'en fous
> ( puisque tu sais que c'est le même)



C'est ce que je fais depuis pas mal de temps, mais c'est énervant, car je vois des messages non lus que j'ai déja lus, mais depuis l'autre exemplaire, et du coup j'en échappe, donc la BAL intelligente qui est censée simplifier la lecture de mes e-mails fait le contraire, elle la complique en affichant tout en double.



pascalformac a dit:


> soit tu affines
> les critères de BAL intelligentes
> (incluant excluant des bal ou labels)
> ou
> la gestion des synchros gmail ( inclusion -exclusion de labels à montrer -synchroniser)



Là par contre c'est du chinois pour moi, j'ai chercher dans les préférences de Mail, et dans l'onglet "comptes", je ne vois rien qui ressemble à ce que tu me dis, j'ai bioen essayé tous les paramétrages possible, mais impossible pour moi d'arriver à empêcher ce double affichage.

Rectification: Je vois bien quelque chose qui pourrait correspondre à ça:
Dans l'onglet "Comptes", puis l'onglet "avancé", j'ai une option de cochée: "conserver une copie des messages pour les consulter hors connexion". 
Est-ce que ça ne serait pas ça qui me fait des doublons ?
Dans ce cas-là le second exemplaire serait en fait stocké sur le serveur Gmail et non sur mon mac. C'est bien ça ?
Pour tant il me semblait que je pouvais consulter les deux exemplaires hors connexion.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

je vois bien que c'est du chinois pour toi

tu n'as pas exploré les subtilités imap et imap gmail

ainsi par exemple si on supprime un message dans la zone du HAUT de mail ( corbeille)
le message reste dans les labels gmail
(heureusement, c'est même un atout de gmail de tout garder par defaut)
----
donc explorer les subtilités imap et gestion des labels gmail en imap
( nombreux fils et sites en parlent)


----------



## tophe631 (30 Mai 2010)

Je me suis un peu renseigné sur les différences entre les protocoles IMAP et POP.
J'ai toujours été allergique au mot "protocole". Je n'ai jamais rien compris à ça pendant les cours d'informatique à l'école.

Mais si j'ai bien compris, le protocole POP télécharge tous les messages dans leur intégralité sur mon ordinateur avec le choix de les laisser sur le serveur ou non. Alors que le protocole IMAP ne télécharge que les titres des messages et télécharge les messages uniquement si l'on souhaite l'ouvrir depuis l'ordinateur.

L'avantage du protocole IMAP est que le serveur se comporte comme le logiciel Mail, tous ce qu'on y fait (lecture, suppression, tri, ...) sur Mail se fait également sur le serveur. Je dois donc paramétré Gmail pour qu'il désactive POP et n'utilise que IMAP.
Je dois donc faire ça.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

ben pas exactement justement
ceci est déjà expliqué dans le fil central imap gmail dans Mail

dans Mail il y a TROIS zones
le haut ( gestion reception brouillon envoi envoyé corbeille)

le mileu  les BAL sur le mac
( l'archivage PERSO sur le mac)

le bas l'imap
(reflet de ce qu'il y a en ligne, là c'est comme une fenetre de navigateur)

les TROIS sont séparés mais interactifs


----------



## tophe631 (30 Mai 2010)

Merci pour les infos. Effectivement je n'avais pas vraiment tout compris.
Je ne connaissais pas ce protocole IMAP.
Ceci semble pratique pour certaines choses, mais semble aussi compliqué les choses pour la lecture hors ligne, et la gestion des e-mail.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

tout dépend de ce qu'on veut!
l'imap est TRES interessant si on a 
plusieurs ordis ( mac ou PC ) ou telephones etc  pour gerer le courrier en synchro 
si tu as UNE machine , garde le pop

( et en passant en *pop* , la BAL intelligente recus des 7 jours ne montrera les messages QUE UNE fois)


----------



## tophe631 (30 Mai 2010)

J'utilise un iphone et un mac pour mes messages.

Le IMAP semble intéressant pour ça, mais je n'arrive pas à voir vraiment la relation entre les deux, il est vrai que lorsque je lit un message sur mon mac, il est marqué comme lut depuis l'iphone, et vice vers ça. C'est bien pratique.

Mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner avec les messages envoyés. J'ai envoyé des e-mails tout le week-end avec mon iphone, et je ne mes retrouve pas sur mon mac dans Mail. Je suis perdu dans tout ça.

Je vais essayer d'y regarder de plus prêt. si l'IMAP fonctionne bien, on n'a pas besoin d'utiliser les boites aux lettres situées en haut de la colonne de droit si j'ai bien compris. Mais hors ligne on n'a accés à aucun message.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

ils y sont
pas en haut bien entendu ( que mail)

en BAS section imap gmail
et pas qu'une fois

-dans les labels perso ( si tu les as taggués via gmail)

ET dans  les labels par defaut de gmail ( immodifiables) dans [Gmail]
-All mail
(qui regroupe TOUS les messages gmail)
ET
dans sent
( qui regroupe les envoyés)

-
tu aurais lu le fil central
ce fil aurait été plus  court


----------



## tophe631 (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien lu plusieurs posts à propo de mail et l'imap, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre.

Je ne sais pas comment organiser Mail pour gérer toutes mes messageries.
Si je n'utilise que l'IMAP, je ne pourrais pas lire mes messages lorsque je ne suis pas connecté à internet contrairement au POP.
Car si je ne suis pas connecté, les BAL Gmail en bas à droite sont grisées. 

Mais si j'utilise les deux comme je fais, c'est tout de suite ingérable car il faut que je supprime à deux endroits à chaque fois.

Je vais exposé ce que je recherche, je ne sais pas du tout quelle solution serait la mieux adaptée :

Je lis mes e-mail depuis mon mac ainsi que mon iphone, lorsque je lis un message sur l'iphone, celui-ci est considéré comme lu sur le mac également, ça c'est bien. Il me semble que le contraire fonctionne aussi.
Par contre si je supprime un message depuis l'iphone, il n'est pas supprimé sur le mac, je dois le supprimer à nouveau, j'aimerais que ça soit synchronisé ça aussi.

En fait il faudrait que mon iphone et mon mac fonctionnent exactement pareil.
Et une autre chose, je range tous mes messages dans des BAL suivant des règles. Mais ce sont uniquement les messages qui sont dans la "boite de réception" en haut à gauche, les messages situés en bas ne sont pas triés, et c'est mes mêmes que sur l'iphone.

Dois-je abandonner les règles avec les BAL pour des BAL intelligentes ?
Si oui, le mieux serait de supprimer les BAL du haut qui m'affichent tout en double pour ne conserver que les BAL en ligne situées en bas.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2010)

tu connais mal l'imap
et la gestion gmail

les messages sont en caches justement pour etre lus hors connexion

ensuite les subtilités des labels gmail imap
il faut comrendre que Mail agit d'une facon ( partie du haut)
gmail d'une autre ( partie du bas)

quand gmaill bouge un message  le message en fait ne bouge pas vraiment
il est juste retaggué
( on le voit clairement en ligne par exemple en deplacant un message multilabel dont reception de reception ca ne fait qu'enlever le tag reception
ou ajouter  perso , spam , poubelle etc
ceci est detaillé dans divers tutos ( ainsi que le fil central dédiée sur macg) ainsi que divers manips d'adaptation à ses besoins

et par exemple en anglais dans un topo d'hier
là
http://lifehacker.com/5555291/how-make-gmail-play-nicely-with-your-desktop-email-client

(perso je trouve leurs choix compliqués)


----------



## tophe631 (5 Juin 2010)

Ce que j'ai compris, c'est que Gmail classe les messages suivant des raccourcis, en fait tous les messages sont dans un même dossier, et on accéde aux messages à partir de label, ce qui est l'équivalent des dossiers intelligents sur le mac.
Donc on peut accéder à un même élément depuis plusieurs BAL ou dossiers, alors qu'il n'est présent qu'une seule fois.

Peut-être que je me trompe.

J'ai lu un peu plus de chose sur mail, et si j'ai toujours bien compris, le plus simple pour gérer les mails est d'utiliser les labels gmail et de ne rien faire avec Mail, juste afficher les labels et lire les messages.

Je dois donc changer tous mes BAL avec les messages triés par des labels Gmail.

Mais il reste un soucis, mes messages vont continuer à se télécharger en haut à gauche dans les BAL "sur mon mac"
ça n'a pas l'air de ressembler à du IMAP ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

En fait, Mail ne sert pas à grand chose avec l'imap !
Il se contente d'afficher les messages comme sur l'iphone, mais c'est Gmail qui gère tout.(labels...)

Ce n'est qu'une interface visuelle, Je me trompe ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2010)

> Ce n'est qu'une interface visuelle, Je me trompe?


oui tu te trompes

il y a , déjà dit, TROIS zones

en haut ( gestion Mail pure)

au milieu
gestion , par l'utilisateur des archives sur son Mac ( et interface Mail), les BAL 
(pas des labels , des BAL)

et totalement indépendant
en bas
le imap vu par le webmail

les manips entre les 3 zones sont subtiles surtout avec gmail avec ces labels par defaut et  multi labels perso

et tout ca peut etre modulé

un des interets de logiciel de messagerie
c'est
consultation hors connexion
et facilité de créer une archive sur le mac
( là techniquement le message passe de cache temporaire à fichier en dur sur le mac)

pour le reste c'est pareil qu'en ligne


----------



## tophe631 (5 Juin 2010)

Si je comprend bien, la zone du haut, la gestion mail pur, c'est les messages qui sont téléchargés sur mon mac, donc en POP car les messages sont rangés dans des dossiers sur l'ordinateur qui n'ont rien avoir avec les label de Gmail.

Et en bas, c'est la gestion Gmail par label, donc l'IMAP.

J'ai lu le fil correspondant, mais rien n'est encore vraiment clair pour moi.

Je vais essayer de n'utiliser que les labels et de supprimer le rangement par dossier, sauf pour certain messages que je compte télécharger sur mon disque dur et dont je n'ai pas besoin de les consulter depuis mon iphone ou tout autre ordinateur, pour cela il faudrait que je conserve le rangement dans des dossiers à l'aide de règles.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

Par contre, je vois un inconvénient aux labels, vu que les messages ne sont pas déplacer, c'est difficile de voir d'un seul coup d'oeil les messages non triés, ceux auquel aucun label n'est affecté. Ce qui rend difficile la lecture des messages et peut entrainer un oubli.


----------



## tophe631 (6 Juin 2010)

Ça y est, je pense enfin avoir vraiment compris !
ça a été dur, mais après avoir passé mon samedi à manipulé, je suis arrivé à faire quelque chose.

J'ai supprimé tous mes BAL avec les rangement automatiques depuis les règles.
J'ai reproduit l'équivalent sur Gmail en libéllés, donc mes messages sont classés en libéllés au lieu de dossiers comme avant, ce qui est plus facile que des règles mail en utilisant les OR et les AND et () pour les conditions.
J'y ai donc accés depuis la partie du bas dans Mail, et je retrouve également ce rangement sur mon iphone.

J'ai attribué la corbeille de Gmail comme corbeille par défaut de Mail depuis e menu BAL, comme ça tout ce que je supprime va dans la corbeille de l'iphone et du serveur également. J'ai fait de même pour les brouillons, les messages envoyés et les spams.

Pour les messages que je ne désire pas gardé sur le serveur, j'ai gardé les BAL avec les règles de classement dans la partie du milieu, ce qui les supprime du serveur.

Comme ça, la question que je pose depuis le début: "comment afficher les derniers messages reçu" est résolue. Dans la partie du haut, je vais simplement dans "boite de réception" et je vois tous les messages reçus depuis tous mes comptes. (sauf les quelques messages que je range automatiquement en les supprimant du serveur) Mais ce ne sont pas des messages importants.

Ce que je n'avais pas saisi, c'est que la partie du haut n'est que l'affichage des boites de réceptions tel qu'elles sont sur le serveur, moi je pensais que c'était un dossier à part qui pouvait être utiliser pour aller chercher les messages afin de les classer sur le mac. Et lorsqu'on effectue un rangement, les messages sont supprimés du serveur, donc de cette boite de réception.

Je suis enfin arrivé à faire quelque chose qui correspond à ce que je voulais, même en mieux.

Merci Pascal !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

perso je deconseille suppression de serveur

 un des atouts gmail etant de pouvoir TOUT garder
et ca evite les plan "jeté un matin , regrets le lendemain "
et c'est une sauvegarde si un jour les archives Mail ( de messages gardés dans Mail mais  supprimés du serveur) se corrompent

il suffit ensuite de regler en imap pour que  certains des labels ne soit pas gerés en synchro
terminé


----------



## tophe631 (7 Juin 2010)

ça ne me dérange pas de supprimer du serveur les messages en question.
Car ce sont des messages sans importance, et si je les perds, ça ne sera pas bien grave, ce ne sont que des news letters. Les messages importants je vais les conserver sur le serveur au moins un an je pense.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

les messages importants je te conseille vivement  de les conserver AUSSI en dur sur ton mac
( simple glisser deposer ou rangement  dans BAL perso crée une vraie copie un fichier sur le mac ,en plus du cache)

un serveur peut  foirer effectuer une operation imprévue à cause d'un bug , un compte etre piraté, une entreprise de service distant etre vendue , changer de stratégie ou avoir un couac avec une archive*
( et quelque part google dit  un truc du genre " on fera notre possible mais en gros s'en lave les mains" , prévention anti procès)

* exemle recent
il y a quelques mois des archives email free etaient inaccessibles, disparues
il a fallu des mois pour redresser , et encore pas toujours


----------

